

64 Network DO’s and DON’Ts for Game Engines - davidgl
http://ithare.com/64-network-dos-and-donts-for-game-engine-developers-part-i-client-side/

======
wmil
Ah yes AWT/Swing... the library that Sun refused to give up on, and that
basically killed client side java.

